# Brother in Distress



## Markjr1997 (Apr 24, 2019)

Hope it's ok to share here. I'm in distress. Over the past year, I've been out of work and unable to work because of congestive heart failure. Was in the hospital 5 times last year. I'm well now and back at work but I've had bills piling up and am about to lose my house and car. I need help. Please help if you can.

https://www.gofundme.com/1ls7ql7v80

Sent from my SM-G960U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 24, 2019)

Recommend you contact your lodge and, if a member, your Scottish Rite almoner.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 29, 2019)

Glen Cook said:


> Recommend you contact your lodge and, of a member, your Scottish Rite almoner.


Strongly agree. Your lodge and local Freemasons are in the best position to support.


----------

